# blizzard x super hypo



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

what would the out come be?


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

they are leos aswell. forgot to mention


----------



## *Kirsty* (Feb 18, 2007)

Normals poss some hypos het for blizzard...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Normals & Hypos het blizzard I believe.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

ok thanks. is the blizzard gene recessive?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes it is.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

oky doky. learn something new every day lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Depending on the make up of the hypo you have 2 possibilities

1. Hypo (single copy) x blizzard will give 50% Hypo het blizzard, 50% normal het blizzard. The babies may show varying amounts of reduced spotting.

2. Hypo (double copy) x blizzard will give 100% Hypo het blizzard. The babies may show varying amounts of reduced spotting.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

ok thanks for the info: victory:


----------

